
Microsoft Office Outlook Team Blog : The Power of Word in Outlook - justinweiss
http://blogs.msdn.com/outlook/archive/2009/06/24/the-power-of-word-in-outlook.aspx
======
wmeredith
A) This is a straw man argument, completely ignoring the HTML rendering
problems of Outlook. Instead of addressing the issue, they're talking about
how great Word is at composing email for Outlook. Peddling me another one of
your products to make up for deficiencies in one of your products? GTFO.

 _We don't care how good Word is at creating email in Outlook._

This is like Sony a few years ago (and maybe still, I've avoided their
products for some time now) telling me its proprietary memory sticks work
great in their cameras. So what? It doesn't change the fact that _nothing else
fits_.

B) They then attempt (and fail at) killing the messenger with a personal
attack, still ignoring the argument: "The “Email Standards Project” does not
represent a sanctioned standard or an industry consensus in this area. Should
such a consensus arise, we will of course work with other e-mail vendors to
provide rich support in our products. We are constantly working to improve our
products and the experience that they give to our customers." WTF? This is
like saying, "Yes our product sucks at the thing it's should be the most
proficient at, but not officially, so we'll just carry on."

And even this logical fallacy is a joke: MSOFT has a history of thumbing its
nose at standards that were not created by, for and centered it's existing
products and hurting the industry in the process. [Insert venomous IE-bashing
here.] It's obviously not going to change anytime soon.

